# Non avevo idea di cosa mangiasse/stesse mangiando.



## Zena_101

Salve a tutti.
Vorrei qualche parere per l'utilizzo del congiuntivo in queste frasi:

1) Non avevo idea di cosa mangiasse.
2) Non avevo idea di cosa stesse mangiando.

Hanno lo stesso valore? Sono entrambe corrette? 

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Zena_101 said:


> Hanno lo stesso valore?


Cosa significa "valore"?


Zena_101 said:


> Sono entrambe corrette?


Magari dipende dal contesto che non ci hai spiegato?


----------



## Zena_101

Stesso valore, intendevo stesso significato. Il contesto è il seguente: "Al ristorante guardavo quella splendida ragazza gustare una strana portata. Non avevo idea di cosa mangiasse / stesse mangiando, ma dalla sua espressione soddisfatta, mi sarebbe piaciuto ordinare la stessa cosa. 

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nel tuo esempio specifico, hanno lo stesso significato.


----------



## Zena_101

Quindi le due forme sono perfettamente intercambiabili e anche corrette? Ho chiesto perché il solo "mangiasse" mi sembrava suonare più generico, mentre "stesse mangiando" mi sembrava più legato allo specifico momento in cui l'ho vista. Grazie per le risposte e per i chiarimenti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Zena_101 said:


> Quindi le due forme sono perfettamente intercambiabili e anche corrette? Ho chiesto perché il solo "mangiasse" mi sembrava suonare più generico, mentre "stesse mangiando" mi sembrava più legato allo specifico momento in cui l'ho vista. Grazie per le risposte e per i chiarimenti.


In generale sì, ma nel tuo esempio non ci vedo una differenza sostanziale.


----------



## Starless74

Zena_101 said:


> Quindi le due forme sono perfettamente intercambiabili e anche corrette? Ho chiesto perché il solo "mangiasse" mi sembrava suonare più generico, mentre "stesse mangiando" mi sembrava più legato allo specifico momento in cui l'ho vista.


Nel contesto che hai proposto, sono perfettamente intercambiabili.
Altrove le due forme assumono il senso differente che tu stesso rilevi, ma ciò non riguarda il caso specifico.


----------



## Armodio

Non è una differenza che infirma il senso della frase. Con la perifrasi progressiva (_stare+gerundio_) focalizzi meglio il momento. 
Con la forma semplice all'imperfetto si possono aprire più sfumature aspettuali e azionali, ma il contesto disambigua agevolmente.


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei una domanda, forse un po' strana .... 

La forma verbale _stesse _(congiuntivo imperf. di _stare_), è  comune nell'italiano parlato/colloquiale?

(Se non lo è, allora "_stesse mangiando_" ipoteticamente potrebbe suonare un po' inusuale anche per un madrelingua ...)


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> La forma verbale _stesse _(congiuntivo imperf. di _stare_), è comune nell'italiano parlato/colloquiale?


La domanda da porsi semmai è: il congiuntivo – in generale – è comune nel'italiano parlato/colloquiale?
La risposta è sì; tuttavia non è il caso di inoltrarsi in discorsi troppo ampi.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> La domanda da porsi semmai è: il congiuntivo – in generale – è comune nel'italiano parlato/colloquiale?
> La risposta è sì; tuttavia non è il caso di inoltrarsi in discorsi troppo ampi.


Ho capito, comunque ho la sensazione che ci sia la tendenza di evitare _specialmente _alcune forme verbali (incluso _stessi, stesse_,...) nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma posso sbagliarmi. L'utilizzo del congiuntivo nel linguaggio quotidiano in generale è un'altro discorso  ...

P.S. Cerco di capire il possibile motivo della domanda originale, visto che l'autore è un madrelingua italiano, quindi  la differenza tra "mangia" e "sta mangiando" gli/le è sicuramente chiara ....


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> P.S. Cerco di capire il vero motivo della domanda originale, visto che l'autore è un madrelingua italiano...


L'ha spiegato l'autore/autrice stesso/a:   


Zena_101 said:


> Ho chiesto perché il solo "mangiasse" mi sembrava suonare più generico, mentre "stesse mangiando" mi sembrava più legato allo specifico momento in cui l'ho vista. Grazie per le risposte e per i chiarimenti.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> L'ha spiegato l'autore/autrice stesso/a:


Sì, appunto  .... Allora perché la sua domanda originale?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> La forma verbale _stesse _(congiuntivo imperf. di _stare_), è comune nell'italiano parlato/colloquiale?


Sì, lo è. Anche nel parlato ci sono diversi registri o livelli..
Una versione ''non avevo idea di che cosa stava mangiando'' suona ultra-colloquiale (quasi substandard) al mio orecchio.



francisgranada said:


> Allora perché la sua domanda originale?


La domanda origina*ria *secondo me nasce dal fatto che l'interrogante non era sicuro/a della sua teoria (#5: ''mi sembrava..'').


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, bearded!
(anche per _origina_*ria  )*


----------



## bearded




----------

